# Kayak Paint



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

Wondering if anyone here has tried to paint their kayak? Was going to use mine during duck season this year and wanted to add some camo detail to it.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

You'd have to check the stampings on the kayak. Somewhere on it, probably on the bottom or inside, you'll find some markings that are molded in. If one of them is "PE" or "HDPE" then the kayak is made of Polyethylene or High Density Polyethylene (which most are).

PE and HDPE are plastics that do not require coating because they are designed to resist UV, fading, cracking, and drying. The chemical make up that protects it from UV damage also prevents anything from sticking to it. Like paint.

Can it be done? sure. Will it last? probably not.

If you plan on painting it with spray paint and you don't mind touching it up often, then go ahead. The good part about PE and HDPE is, if you do paint it and don't like it you can powerwash it all off with little effort.

HTH,

Chris


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks, I will check for those stampings and give it a try
Bill


----------



## redear (Jan 13, 2009)

tell us how it works, we just got one today and can not wait to sit in the marsh with it. or float down creeks


----------



## trentonbill (Jul 6, 2009)

redear said:


> tell us how it works, we just got one today and can not wait to sit in the marsh with it. or float down creeks


 
Sent you a PM


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I think Krylon makes a paint specificly for plastic. Suppsoedly this paint bonds with it better and has some flexibility in it so it will not crack or peel. I have not used it but I would look into it for a prject like this.


----------



## Team Spawn Bag (Aug 12, 2008)

Try lightly scuffing the suface with a dry scotchbright pad. The green ones at the grocery store for cleaning pots and pans work perfect.

I have not painted mine, but I do work with all kinds of plastics and use this meathod when we glue. If it makes glue stick, it will make paint stick. JMO


----------

